# Audis in the Park 11 - Sunday 11th August with the TTF



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi all,

The *TT Forum* will be attending this years *Audis in the Park 11* on *Sunday 11th August* - and we'd love you to join us on our stand at _Europes largest all-Audi show!_

Want to know more? Here's the official AitP website: http://www.audisinthepark.com/home

Entry tickets can be ordered from the website - please select *'TT Forum'* from the _'Club Name'_ drop-down box to register a place on our stand.

*NOTE: THE ADVANCED TICKET SALES CLOSES AT 8PM TONIGHT (SUNDAY 28 JULY)
*
*The organiser of AitP is selling last chance tickets through his company site (CC Designs) - SO BUY YOUR TICKETS FROM https://www.ccdesignvinylshop.com/audis-in-the-park-34-c.asp
*
All types of Audi are welcome, from pristine showroom cars to vintage classics through high-performance monsters and standard everyday runabouts_ - THE AGE AND CONDITION OF YOUR CAR DOESN'T MATTER - just come along and enjoy a fantastic day out!_

This years event returns to the fabulous grounds of *Deene Park Country House, Corby, NN17 3EW*.
Fancy visiting the House itself*? It's open 2-5pm, while the tea rooms are open for food and afternoon tea from 12-5pm. 
For full details see *http://deenepark.com*
*Entry fees may apply.

If you'd like to be on our stand then please add your name in a comment below:
1. Martin
2. Dani
3. John H.
4. Arpy
5. PlasticMac
6. Goggspeed
7. Andy55070
8. Shem P.
9. KerryMcTT (possibly)...
10. ...and husband (possibly)
11. HoodDownTT
12. MCIP
13. ...
14. ...
15. ...
16. ...

*AND A BIG ANNOUNCEMENT FROM THE ORGANISERS OF AITP -*









*When Audi AG's heritage division AUDI TRADITION bring cars to a show themselves you know it's going to be a good!*

Here's a little video of last years show produced by the RS2/4/6 group to give you a taster. _(I wish I were as good at filming as they are...)._ It has a bit of a long intro - you could fast-forward to the 3 mins mark for the park entry.





Cheers [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Add me to the list please Martin 

Really looking forward to it


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Martin. Add me too on there please


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Excellent! I hear from Calvin there's already a huge number of Audi groups and clubs attending this year and ticket sales are going strong.


----------



## Arpy (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi Martin, please add me to the list


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Arpy said:


> Hi Martin, please add me to the list


Done!


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi Martin, please add me to the list for AITP. Thanks Mac.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

PlasticMac said:


> Hi Martin, please add me to the list for AITP. Thanks Mac.


Your on the list! Welcome along


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks, looking forward to it. Mac.


----------



## Goggspeed (May 25, 2019)

Add me to the list please


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Goggspeed said:


> Add me to the list please


Welcome to the Forum, Goggspeed - first post on the Forum and first event all in one - good work fella! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Post a pic of your car up please - everyone wants to see what the new members a bringing along!


----------



## Goggspeed (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Oooh, nice TT! 8)


----------



## andy55070 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Martin,
Can you add me to the list 
thanks
Andy


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

andy55070 said:


> Hi Martin,
> Can you add me to the list
> thanks
> Andy


Hi Andy,
I certainly will - welcome along and looking forward to seeing you on the day. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

*The DEADLINE for advanced ticket sales for AitP11 is fast approaching - 12th July 2019.









*After this date tickets will be full price and only available to buy on the gate - so save yourself some time and money, buy them in advance, and come join us on the Forum stand at what is sure to be a truly memorable day out!


----------



## Shem P (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi, can I be added to the list even if I get my ticket on the day of the event?

Shem


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Shem P said:


> Hi, can I be added to the list even if I get my ticket on the day of the event?
> 
> Shem


Absolutely Shem P - the more the merrier. We'll have some really, really tall flags out so you can't fail to find us on the day.

If you've not been to Europe's biggest all-Audi event, and dare I say it the largest gathering of TTs in one place, then this is certainly the event to aTTend.


----------



## Shem P (Oct 13, 2018)

Thank you for the warm welcome, it is my first time going to AITP as I live in Bristol so a long drive, but it looks worth it though.


----------



## KerryMcTT (Jun 30, 2019)

Always a gamble if I'm going to be on shift or not, so will confirm the day before and buy on the door. 
Decisions to be made: 
Bring mk1 or mk3 or both (if husband is also available) 
They aren't show class by any stretch, but I love them both (bit like the husband lol)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Shem P said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome, it is my first time going to AITP as I live in Bristol so a long drive, but it looks worth it though.


Hi Shem,
There's TTs from all over the UK going, so you won't be alone in making the pilgrimage. If I hear of any others coming from the south-west or any venues to assemble for convoys on the way - I'll let you know. [smiley=gossip.gif]



KerryMcTT said:


> Always a gamble if I'm going to be on shift or not, so will confirm the day before and buy on the door.
> Decisions to be made:
> Bring mk1 or mk3 or both (if husband is also available)
> They aren't show class by any stretch, but I love them both (bit like the husband lol)


Hi Kerry,
We've always said it not about the condition of your car that matters, more meeting like minded TT fans to admire and appreciate the cars we all love! 
Both your cars are more than welcome, and hopefully we'll see you and your husband on the day. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Cheers,
Martin


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like an impressive list of TTs turning up


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Got my ticket today


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> Looks like an impressive list of TTs turning up


And that's just yours Dani 
Excellent John [smiley=cheers.gif]

Peoples, tickets bought online are being sent out - have you got yours yet? If not you'll now have to pay on the gate.

We are in the *Yellow Zone*, so please join the Yellow Zone lane on entry and once you're in look for the tall black TT Forum flags where we'll be parked.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Well, it seems there was such an outcry from people who wanted to buy tickets that never got around to it before the advanced ticket line closed, that the AitP organisers have re-opened the online ticket sales site!

*ADVANCE TICKET SALES NOW CLOSE SUNDAY 28TH JULY @ 8pm.
*
So click on: 
https://www.ccdesignvinylshop.com/audis ... 85ylwSyWfQ
and get your tickets folks!
(It saves you money over the gate price too [smiley=cheers.gif] )


----------



## andy55070 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Martin,
have received my tickets for Sunday 11th, do i need stand tickets or how does this work to get on the stand?

thanks

Andy


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

andy55070 said:


> Hi Martin,
> have received my tickets for Sunday 11th, do i need stand tickets or how does this work to get on the stand?
> 
> thanks
> ...


Hi Andy,
Nope you don't need a stand ticket - just come and find us and park-up on the stand.

Same goes for anyone buying a ticket on the day, on the gate - there should be plenty of room as it's a massive area, so if anyone fancies coming along and parking-up with us all are welcome.


----------



## HooddownTT (Jul 27, 2019)

Please can you add me to the list. I have a red mk1 roadster. Thank you.


----------



## MCIP (Aug 16, 2014)

Just bought my ticket


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

HooddownTT said:


> Please can you add me to the list. I have a red mk1 roadster. Thank you.





MCIP said:


> Just bought my ticket


Of course, you're both very welcome - see you on the Sunday. [smiley=cheers.gif]

As said before - anyone buying a ticket on the gate on the day you're welcome to join us on the stand - there should be plenty of room as it's a massive area and all are welcome.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

*NOTE: THE ADVANCED TICKET SALES CLOSES AT 8PM TONIGHT (SUNDAY 28 JULY)
*
*The organiser of AitP is selling last chance tickets through his company site (CC Designs) - SO BUY YOUR TICKETS FROM https://www.ccdesignvinylshop.com/audis-in-the-park-34-c.asp
*

And here's some info on what to do on the day for advanced ticket holders and those paying on the gate:
_(CLICK ON A PICTURE TO MAKE THEM LARGER)_

We're in the *YELLOW ZONE* with plenty of spare parking next to our stand so there's plenty of space for anyone wishing to park with us on the day (along with any othes that pay on the day).


----------



## Arpy (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi Dani, John, Martin and all,

What time are you planning to set up shop on Sunday?
Really looking forward to my first AITP. See you all on Sunday.

Cheers Andy

PS! Will definitely squeeze the camping chairs in for this one


----------



## Sapper (Nov 24, 2018)

Shem P said:


> Hi, can I be added to the list even if I get my ticket on the day of the event?
> 
> Shem


I'm also Driving up from Bristol on the day!

What are your travel plans?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Arpy said:


> Hi Dani, John, Martin and all,
> 
> What time are you planning to set up shop on Sunday?
> Really looking forward to my first AITP. See you all on Sunday.
> ...


Hi Andy,

Sorry for the late reply. I'm planning (trying) to get there for 9am or shortly after to set up the flags etc but the normal entry time is 10am.

Cheers,
John


----------



## Arpy (Nov 6, 2017)

No worries John, thanks for letting me know. On the pw I saw that exhibitors can get in from 7.00am and the public from 10.00am. We are staying in Kettering so about 9 is perfect. Cheers Andy


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi all,

Well 9 seems to be a popular time, I'll probably aim to get there for then too.

See you all tomorrow


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The postcode on the letter says NN173EG whereas the house is NN173EW which looks to be the entrance they don't want t you to use on Kirby Lane. The NN173EG puts you on Benefield road and joins the A43 and that seems to be the entrance opposite - a stone archway and lodge.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Some pictures of today....

















































































































































But where's Martin?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi John,
Sorry I didn't see you there - got delayed at home and I eventually arrived at the main gate at about 1.45 (a little after the huge shower of rain) and then had to wait 25 minutes while a shed load of cars exited the venue (fair-weather fairies!) - the main disadvantage of having one single-track entrance/exit I suppose. Still, got to watch a lot of Audis burn down the road as I was parked opposite the exit, and quite a lot of TTs leaving too - think I spotted Wak leaving but don't know if you left around then?

I got chatting to a chap outside (who owned a Noggy blue TT parked by the entrance) who filmed the cars leaving - you can see me loitering in the road opposite waiting to get in the event -






From the look of it you had far better weather, with the Audi Tradition cars out from under their gazebo - safely tucked away when I saw them.  There were still quite a lot of cars to look at, and chatting to Duggie is always a laugh.
Deena said there was about 128 mk1 TTs in the TT Forum groups area, plus others throughout the field - all in all a pretty good turn out for the mk1 communities.
Shame there's no ADI this year otherwise that's all the main shows over and done with.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Oh crap , just seen this thread sorry I didn't see you there John , or Dani was she there?

I guess the yellow TT is gone ?

Have some more engine bay art pics


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Martin, Hi Wak,

Sorry I missed you both. Dani unfortunately couldn't make it but still has her car. Mine was lost in a sea of similar looking TTs - parked by I've of our flags. I did like the Safari TT and especially the tyres - reminded me of when I regularly used Colway mud and snow tyres. Still, said hello to many familiar and new faces. Pity the rain chased us away - still quite a few pleasant hours prior.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wak said:


> Dani was she there?
> 
> I guess the yellow TT is gone ?


Hi Wak,

Very nice pictures, as are yours, John 

I still have the yellow submarine but was on airport and other duties on the day; I can't say unfortunately because I saw my son who came over from Switzerland for a flying visit.

It looks like everyone had a great time until the rain set in


----------

